# Have you ever...



## Guest (Nov 1, 2006)

...had to be smuggled out of sports stadium in an armored car?

Answer, then ask the next "Have you ever?" question.


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

Question: Does it have to be something you have done yourself or has happened to you or do you just make up any old random thing?


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2006)

Epiphany said:


> do you just make up any old random thing?


That one; just make both the questions and answers silly.

e?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

e? said:


> ...had to be smuggled out of sports stadium in an armored car?


Only when there were no toilets free...

Have you ever had a picnic on a water lily?


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2006)

Yes, when I attended that "Women I've Slept With" outdoor luncheon.

Have you ever been a groom/bride at a wedding where you had to hold a gun on the preacher?


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

Yes...but only after he began snoring loudly. Thankfully the gun didn't get snagged on my garter belt.

Have you ever tickled an Eskimo in the middle of a thunderstorm?


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2006)

Yea, but he didnt seem to enjoy it as much as me...

Have you ever had to catch a wild boar with a teaspoon??


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

Yeah...it was trying to steal the letter "T" from my bowl of alphabet soup!

Have you ever tried storing the butter in the letterbox?


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2006)

Yes, but it kept getting picked up by the postman and then later returned marked "Undeliverable."

Have you ever played the violin while seated atop a dwarf?


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

No, but I have snorted cocaine off the buttocks of a Thai ladyboy I was using as a footstool.

Have you ever noticed the similarity between your thumb and a KFC Chicken wing? And if so, in moments of extreme hunger, bitten it off?


----------



## widescreened (Jun 22, 2005)

Yes, when I was pissed, but it grew back that night.

Have you ever stowed away on a milkfloat?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

No, I have an allergy to milkfloats.

Have you ever treated your missus to a game of spot the indifference?


----------



## SendMeAnAngel (May 2, 2006)

No

Have you ever won a lot of money ?


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I won five hundred pounds on 'spot the ball, when I was 12, but my dad ran away to his mistress with the money. Happy life.

Do you think the world is going to s**t? Ard more importatnly - the Burger King, MacDonalds debate, BK always for me.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I won five hundred pounds on 'spot the ball, when I was 12, but my dad ran away to his mistress with the money. Happy life.

Do you think the world is going to s**t? Ard more importatnly - the Burger King, MacDonalds debate, BK always for me.


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

No I don't think the world is going to s**t. Was that your question Martin?

Burger King is called Hungry Jacks here in Oz and I agree...HJ's for me.

Have you ever tiptoed through the tulips butt-naked on a Sunday?


----------



## brain carcass (Aug 23, 2007)

Yeah, Sundays also.

Have you ever wrestled a pygmy?


----------



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

If a pygmy is a giant triangular shaped mammal that smells somewhat like my friend jj's ass after a day of eating nothing but chili dogs and possibly a few small children, then yes.

Do you think the t-shirt that reads "good guys get the girl" with spiderman holding a girl in his arms is corny/gay?

Have you ever walked through a tunnel of raw sewage while eating a hoagie(huge sandwich)?


----------



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

Come on, i think this topic is hilarious, we have to keep it going.


----------



## brain carcass (Aug 23, 2007)

AllmindnoBrain said:


> Have you ever walked through a tunnel of raw sewage while eating a hoagie(huge sandwich)?


No, but I once _produced_ raw sewage after eating a hoagie from Subway restaurant.

Have you ever fallen in love with someone after only just seeing their x-rays?


----------



## Capt-Hook (Aug 22, 2007)

brain carcass said:


> Have you ever fallen in love with someone after only just seeing their x-rays?


No, but my cousin Walter jerked off in public once. True story. He was on a plane to New Mexico when all of the sudden the hydraulics went. The plane started spinning around, going out of control, so he decides it's all over and whips it out and starts beating it right there. So all the other passengers take a cue from him and they start whipping it out and beating like mad. So all the passengers are beating off, plummeting to their certain doom, when all of the sudden, *Snap* the hydraulics kick back in. The plane rights itself and it lands safely and everyone puts their pieces or, whatever, you know, away and deboard. No one mentions the phenomenon to anyone else.

Have you ever had a severe sledding accident?


----------

